
19-year-old inventor finds way to clean up the world’s oceans - stretchwithme
http://themindunleashed.org/2013/09/19-year-old-inventor-finds-way-to-clean.html
======
dalke
This again? While well intentioned, there are good engineering, economic, and
environmental reasons why it wouldn't work. The plastic is not simply at the
surface, there are huge waves in the ocean making this impossible, anything
which can capture the plastic will kill plankton (in some regions, the mass of
plastic is 6x that of living creatures), and there's little market for this
sort of plastic.

